# Wellgo Replacement Pins for flats??



## bwebster (Aug 19, 2004)

Does anyone know how to get some replacement pins for wellgo flat pedals? I have asked bike shops around here and all they say is some flats come with replacements but they don't sell them individually. My pedal pins can be replaced, and need to, but didn't come with any.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

your lbs doen't want to sell you one pin or 3. They don't want to hold the inventory. Buy some online...try www.beyondbikes.com


----------



## WaveDude (Jan 14, 2004)

www.danscomp.com has replacement pins that fit just about every pedal out there.


----------



## gonzostrike (Jan 3, 2004)

go to your local hardware store and look for allen key grub screws. take a sample from your pedal to make sure you get the proper size. you should be able to get about 15-20 for a whole lot cheaper than you would from calling Dan's Comp, paying the shipping, and waiting for them to arrive.

and pick up some Blue Loctite to use for the pedal pins when you install them. this way they won't vibrate out so easily next time. 

I have some wellgos that I like a lot other than the fact that I lost about 5 of the pins after the first 2 rides on them. I found replacement grub screws at my local Ace Hardware.


----------



## Raymo (Dec 12, 2007)

*Here is a dumb question*



gonzostrike said:


> go to your local hardware store and look for allen key grub screws. take a sample from your pedal to make sure you get the proper size. you should be able to get about 15-20 for a whole lot cheaper than you would from calling Dan's Comp, paying the shipping, and waiting for them to arrive.
> 
> and pick up some Blue Loctite to use for the pedal pins when you install them. this way they won't vibrate out so easily next time.
> 
> I have some wellgos that I like a lot other than the fact that I lost about 5 of the pins after the first 2 rides on them. I found replacement grub screws at my local Ace Hardware.


So on the wellgos do the pins just twist out with pliers?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Holy thread revival.

It depends on which Wellgo pedals you have.


----------



## Raymo (Dec 12, 2007)

*Yeah I'm sorry about that.*



XSL_WiLL said:


> Holy thread revival.
> 
> It depends on which Wellgo pedals you have.


I have the MG-1s.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

The pins screw in from the top. They have a allen head on them... Probably 2mm? If the heads are mangled or clogged up, vice grips will work.


----------



## Raymo (Dec 12, 2007)

*Ok*



XSL_WiLL said:


> The pins screw in from the top. They have a allen head on them... Probably 2mm? If the heads are mangled or clogged up, vice grips will work.


Thanks:thumbsup:


----------

